# Chicken Superior/Chicken Supreme



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I've got a bride who wants something called chicken superior. Supreme? She said it's breaded and fried boneless chicken with a sauce and mozzarella cheese. I remember something like this with a yellow sauce/gravy from years ago. Does anyone know what she's talking about?

Thanks in advance!


----------

